# What fish is this?



## conspirator (Apr 24, 2011)

I need to know what fish this is. Can anyone identify please?


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

Looks like a Common Goldfish to me. Possibly has some koi in him because of the coloring, not sure of the gender tho.


----------



## conspirator (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't think its a goldfish as I remember specifically requesting no goldfishes when I bought my fishes. Yes I know I should know what fishes to have in my aquarium but back then I was not very serious about this hobby. And i regret it now that I know more about which fishes to keep.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

Where did you get your fish from?


----------



## conspirator (Apr 24, 2011)

my local pet fish market. i m in bangladesh


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks like a koi to me,but hard to tell by the pics.Either way its a fancy carp and will grow large.


----------



## conspirator (Apr 24, 2011)

They are about 2 and a half inches in length. Not grown much since I bought them.


----------



## Bowbass (Mar 23, 2011)

It's a goldfish of some kind. Who knows what it could be. If you are keeping tropical fish get rid of it. The are a eating pooping machine. Get a big two or three gallon bowl and move him/her into it. Then keep on top of the water changes or find it a nice outdoor manmade garden pond and give it to the ponds owner if he wants it.
It's cute but unless you want just goldfish find it a home or get another tank.
I actually love goldfish and have several in my garden pond. I wouldn't consider putting one in with any fish that I really wanted to keep or breed.
Steve "Bowbass" Bowman


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

It looks like a goldfish to me. Because of the shape and coloring it has it would be called a "Calico shubunkin".
Shubunkin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calico_(goldfish)

It is possible it is a koi, it's hard to be sure from the pics but I don't think so. Koi get much bigger and can't really be kept in a tank as an adult, they require a large pond. Koi and Goldfish are both in the carp family but are a different species and don't cross breed. They come in many of the same color combinations and look similar. Does your fish have barbels? Koi have barbels- here is a page about telling the difference between a goldfish and a koi:Telling the Difference Between Koi & Goldfish – Water Garden & Feature Q & A The Pond Guy’s Blog

If it is a goldfish they make very good pets but need a tank of about 30 gallons and as mentioned are cold water fish.


----------

